# What is your job?



## charlieT (Jan 30, 2009)

I work for the CIty of Pearland as the Chief Engineering Inspector.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Was a gm tech, then a chemical inspector, now a chemical inspector dispatcher. looking for somthing else if your offering!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Yard operations manager for a terminal at the Port of Houston.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm chairman of the 2Cool Greenie Ho Club. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My title is lab tech.

What I do is, tell mechanical engineers what they did wrong.


----------



## gulfcoast cowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

Rancher


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I'm chairman of the 2Cool Greenie Ho Club. :biggrin:


you have been greened!


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Inspection Cord. Manager for an inspection and engineering company locally


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Electronic Warfare/Counter IED Specialist/Field Artilleryman, US Army


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

PM for an IT Integration Company


----------



## choupic (May 28, 2009)

Process operator-chemical plant.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Generator Sales rep.....


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

pilot. if you cut some fire wood, i'll pilot


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

crane operator :cheers:


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Manufacturing Cyber Security I/T Subject Matter Expert... so now you gotta respect my posts


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Dispatcher / Security , in the dead of night. Would`nt trade this job for anything. Had 64 hours in on Fri. 
and will have at least 72 hours in next Fri. Got a 2Cool boss and basically do what I want.
If I get tired of sitting , I`ve got some painting I can fall back on and general clean -up. I can get on the 
internet as long as I don`t download anything. There`s a stray dog " Puppy" that I take a little food and
treats to . The guys at a body shop have semi adopted him so he never goes without food .
Could`nt be more content , look forward to going to "work".


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Spend most of my time keeping 2coolers in line.

Otherwise, I have a fulltime job as Controller for a medical, industrial, and safety supply company and an almost fulltime job as owner of a bookkeeping and QuickBooks consulting firm.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Spend most of my time keeping 2coolers in line.


you MC right!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I spend your tax dollars:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Never easy said:


> you MC right!


Is there s'posed to be a verb in there?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

steelrain202 said:


> Electronic Warfare/Counter IED Specialist/Field Artilleryman, US Army


I was wondering how they were going to re-mission traditional FA guys.

That's cool!


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I was wondering how they were going to re-mission traditional FA guys.
> 
> That's cool!


Ya its pretty fulfilling although I dont do much these days since I got hurt in Iraq. So I am down for lots of fishing and hunting. Hint Hint.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

I'm the Sr. Geologist for a small Oil & Gas company.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

steelrain202 said:


> Ya its pretty fulfilling although I dont do much these days since I got hurt in Iraq. So I am down for lots of fishing and hunting. Hint Hint.


Me too, but I have no boat and no lease. :biggrin:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Project Manager new home construction.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't worked a day since Sept 1985. I do nothing and I am dam good at it.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

electrician here!


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Insurance agent. Like we need another one of us on this board!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, sometimes I think I'm head scapegoat in a blame factory...


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Mechanic for Continental Airlines.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

O'Reilly Auto Parts Distribution Center. Inbound Supervisor


----------



## okiefishman (Aug 8, 2009)

Hybrid Striped Bass fishing guide.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I've installed wood/laminate floors for 28 yrs _and, _during (active) storm seasons, I'm an insurance adjuster. Don't you guys LOVE me now?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

SeaDeezKnots said:


> Insurance agent. Like we need another one of us on this board!


Is that U Mark?


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

I'm a travel agent for oilfield chemicals....to some of the most lavish and great destinations all over the world


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Process operations foreman - oil refinery


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Head IT Nerd for an offshore drilling company.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Forgot to put in my job title.
"Supreme Head of Information, Technology, Hardware, Environment, and Additional Data."


----------



## Zfisherman (Aug 11, 2005)

IT person for a national diagnostic testing lab.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm a mowing machine!lol


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*PM*

Project Manager for Network Consulting company.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Maintenance Manager, Gathering Center Three, West Operating Area, Prudhoe Bay, Alaska - BP Exploration


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

My most enjoyable and fullfilling "job"...Husband and Father! :wink:

My other job that pays the bills...System Manager/Database Administrator for county Gubbamint. :smile:

swifty


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Retired Public Safety Professional. Full time Occupational Health and Safety student now.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Full time rat eradicator, Full time beer drinker, Part time Comercial Superintendant. :brew2:


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

h:I'm a day laborer at the Home Depot in League Cityh:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> I work at a family planning clinic terminating unwanted pregnancies.


Dude, THAT has to be the single most UN2COOL post / troll I have seen on this board in the nine years I've been here. Why would you even post something like that here?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i stand on street corners with a "will work for food" sign.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

teacher 7th grade language arts, and my class kicks assessment!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

geotech, or as some call me "the petra guru"


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Professional deadbeat.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I own a Video Production Company. We work mainly for lawyers but can produce anything that comes in the door.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i stand on street corners with a "will work for food" sign.


I prefer "Will work for sex"


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

x2


Hooked Up © said:


> Dude, THAT has to be the single most UN2COOL post / troll I have seen on this board in the nine years I've been here. Why would you even post something like that here?


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

attorney.


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Hooked Up ©*
> _Dude, THAT has to be the single most UN2COOL post / troll I have seen on this board in the nine years I've been here. Why would you even post something like that here?_


_
_________________


saltaholic said:


> x2


X3, shocking!!

I'm in the construction business, residential & light commercial...


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

Hooked Up © said:


> Dude, THAT has to be the single most UN2COOL post / troll I have seen on this board in the nine years I've been here. Why would you even post something like that here?


Ditto times 20!!

Please get a new JOB!!!

What is rep power any way?


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Plant Engineer for HEB.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I was in the computer field since the punch card. The first computer I owned was the Commodore 64.
I got burned out, retired and now own a small convenience store, which allows me to spend hours on end on 2cool. LOL


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Community Organizer*

I head up the local Acorn Chapter. Making Texas a better place for all.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

BigRoo said:


> h:I'm a day laborer at the Home Depot in League Cityh:


Now that was funny. have some green u alien.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chemical Plant Operator, Process Technician...Chevron Phillips


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

Electrical Contractor/rancher


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Operations Manager, commercial construction


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I make Valero gasoline....(cat cracker operator 14 years)


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like there's a lot of us operators on here...


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't believe you guys are even acknowleging this a##hole statement!
He's just trying to get a rise out of you. Jeez!



no2steel said:


> Ditto times 20!!
> 
> Please get a new JOB!!!
> 
> What is rep power any way?


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Process Operations, boiling oil in Deer Park.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Also an operations hack with CPChem...30 plus years. Been a good living but it's getting difficult these days. Nobody wants to work anymore.....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

<--Male Model


----------



## winot (Jul 10, 2009)

utilities supervisor. My guys keep the water flowing and the turds going. been at it since 1988.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Sub Sea systems specialist.


----------



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

I am a business analyist for The Men's Wearhouse.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I travel the world looking for Elvis, fixing yacht engines along the way to pay for the trip. Also cater to the small business that owns me.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

fm/am radio engineer


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Have done a little of everything with X-Ray, now I'm in MRI.


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

I sell crack near Reliant stadium! 


Okay almost as bad, I'm a General Manager for a large retailer...


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Civil Engineering Technician for Ducks Unlimited.

I oversee all of the wetlands restoration and enhancement projects on both public and private lands in the great state of Texas.

Also, husband to my beautiful wife, daddy to my 3 kiddos and PAWPAW to my 3 year old grandson!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Pipeline Scheduler. I schedule butane movements all over South Louisiana.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Water doctor.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Reel-Tite said:


> Deepwater drilling engineer - West Africa. I design, plan, and keep up with the daily operations on floating drilling rigs.


I was just sitting here wondering, what kind of security do Yall have on those rigs? What with all the pirating going on over there, it would seem to me like a rig would be an easy target.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Cat cracker operator for a refinery in Deer Park


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Heck I used to work right down the hall from you Charlie (thread starter) Now I'm the building inspector in Bay City

Byron


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Taking a long vacation. Re-Structuring my company living on fumes of boat motors and shotgun shells.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Patrol Officer City of Orange Police Department


----------



## Annie Oakley (Oct 6, 2008)

I train retrievers for trials and hunting. I too love going to work in the morning.

Annie


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Lead tec. Turbo Group, Dresser-Rand Co. 20 years.


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> I was just sitting here wondering, what kind of security do Yall have on those rigs? What with all the pirating going on over there, it would seem to me like a rig would be an easy target.


Well most of the 'pirates' are on the east coast; however, there have been people board the rigs with canoes and such in parts of West Afica, but not in the Congo where I am. Nigeria is particularly bad for that. I have no experience with it, but I work with people that say they shoot them with a firehose when they try to climb aboard.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

Cat Brain Surgeon, weekend Gynecologist,


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

TripleGrip said:


> I drive a lemo for Brad Luby.


what's a "lemo," and who is brad luby?


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

industrial/marine painting and sandblasting supervisor

brian


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Middle East Programs Manager


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Administrator for a Chilrdrens Home that takes orphaned and troubled kids. We also sponsor a program for single mothers who are working to create a better life for themselves and their children...

And to all of you that are shaking your heads...No, we arent Government sponsored!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> what's a "lemo," and who is brad luby?


Not sure if Brad Luby has been located, but I know that many are eagerly anticipating his location!!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=161492&highlight=brad+lubyhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137869


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

im the owner of my own accounting firm called compton and wendler pc.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

I am a product manager for our new modular data centers that my company builds. Haven't sold any yet, but we are trying.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'm a Quality Assuance Engineer in the Nuclear Power Industry. Somebody please find me something at home in TX! :help: CF?


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Sales and Marketing for a barge company.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

I am a partner in Ardent Commercial Realty Group


----------



## scudrunner (May 21, 2004)

Retired Army helicopter pilot, now a target and heat sink. Project engineer, I have no authority, but take all the hits and dissipate the heat for the technical guys who actually do the work.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Fire Fighter 30 years , Now --- wood working in the shop.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Call in Airstrikes/Artillery.

Soon to be out of work and back to the Houston area in November...cant wait!


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Drilling consultant


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Scheduler/Planner, for Freeport Welding in Freeport Texas.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Environmental Specialist for a Drilling Contractor. I am constantly amazed at the ingenuity and resourcefullness of a roughneck.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Armadillo Assassin.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> Armadillo Assassin.


Geez speaking in code has it's advantages. Thanks for the new color to use on my next fishing trip Super!


----------



## kemaflats1979 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm a Electrician for a company in Houston.. Looking for a plant Operations job! Live in the Seabrook area...


----------



## charlieT (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Hats off to the cops and our soldiers. Thanks for all the replies. Glad we all have jobs. Good to hear from you Byron.


----------



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

Owner Milty's Mattresses i-45 @ El DOrado.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Factory sales rep for a bearing manufacturer.


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

retired Telephone man..
Now own a Registered Charolois Cattle Buisness


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

GM for Energy Rental Solutions. We rent Chillers, Air Conditioners, Air Compressors, Generators, etc.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I pour just enough concrete of any kind to get the bills paid and pay for my fishing habit.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hydraulic Cranes of Every flavor for 26 years-Retired 2 Weeks ago! 

Geo Logging now-work whenever i want to and however much i want to,Max hours 6 per day!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Work? rs


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I am the Director or Instruction at Sienna Plantation Golf Club
I am a proud member of the PGA of America, teach golf full time


----------



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

Professional Gambler and Real Estate Investor


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Hospital Pharmacist


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 31, 2009)

bar owner


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

saw operator, fork lift driver, heat treat operator for machine shop 15 years.


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

sounds like fun


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Head Hunter

IT, Engineering and Geo-Science staffing
Owned my own firm for 6 years in Pearland (Perspective Solutions Group)
Sold it to AddisonSearch 
I have 1 year and 3 months left on my retention contract, then I have no idea what the hell I'm gonna do!!!!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Indentured Servant...takin' what they're givin' cause i'm workin' for a livin'


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

TripleGrip said:


> I drive a lemo for Brad Luby.


Brad Lubys PA


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Mashing *** and and making gas! 

Refinery Operations here....hey there Rio!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Drug runner for the Oklahoma Sooners--it still hurts don't it--Hook Em Horns. rs


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Drug runner for the Oklahoma Sooners--it still hurts don't it--Hook Em Horns. rs


Ill :cheers: to that, and Im an Aggie!:biggrin:


----------



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

Aggie...I thought that was a handicap not an occupation!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Number 1 Dad and I have the glass to prove it lol.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Process Operator and now part time fishing guide!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Finance Manager at Star Toyota.


----------



## usrollin (Mar 21, 2009)

I guess Ill chime in,,Im a product relocation specalist,AKA Truck Driver..Owner Op 2 million safe miles!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Electrical Estimator/Project Manager


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Lead aircraft technician- Continental Airlines


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

IT; Manager of server, data and data protection services and systems for a title company.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Adult day care worker aka. Police Officer


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

just another process operator here


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Retired bum on social security and medi-care.........Now I'm a full time crappie and catfish assasin.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

KILT610 said:


> Retired bum on social security and medi-care.........Now I'm a full time crappie and catfish assasin.


no seriously what do you do? No one in their right mind would post that! :wink:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Professional grouch....


----------



## Incoming Tide (Sep 7, 2009)

I race Greyhounds At Gulf Greyhound Park


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

IT Help Desk for an accounting firm.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Retired Major TDCJ and now a Safety Manager in commercial concrete construction


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm an attorney focusing on farm and ranch/real estate law.


----------



## Siena34 (Mar 22, 2006)

Professional Gas Passer AKA Anesthesiologist


----------



## Goldfishboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Are there any physical therapists on this board in the galveston area?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I hang out on 2cool and occasionally attemp to do a little work.......


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

I bring people back from death and tell everyone else what to do, how to do it and when. I have also been known to track and catch bail jumpers.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

Vessel Commander, Merchant Marine and former Marine.:flag:


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

former marine.. former professional college student,professional hunting and fishing guide, rice farmer, mfgr boat rep, hunting ranch broker, full time daddy and husband................


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Web Developer  for RigData.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Sales Mgr for small lubricant jobber selling motor oil, hydraulic oil, grease, etc. to end users.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Real Estate Appraiser.


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

State of Texas, Special Investigator, Child Protective Services


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

majekfishing said:


> State of Texas, Special Investigator, Child Protective Services


I wonder if you're the one my daughter has on speed dial when I ground her.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

Software Consultant - at my current job my title is an Application Life-Cycle Management Specialist


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I sell Industrial Maintenance products and systems 

Soap = all kinds of cleaning chemicals, lubricants, waste and drain maintenance, water treatment, etc, etc, etc.

Peddler = salesman

soapeddler...


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

transmission shop owner in pearland. here latley the maytag transmission man !


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

Utility Systems Operator/Repairer, James A. Haley Veterans Hospital, Tampa, Fl

Man, do I miss :texasflag !!!!!!!!!!l


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Another daycare operator, for adults.....Detective


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

*are we havin fun yet ?*

body shop mgr for gm dealership in huntsville & yeah,it's my real name,thanks dad,lol:cheers:


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

Compositing. Digital visual effects.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bra designer/fitter for Nikki Cox.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone had to.........:rotfl:


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Registered Nurse.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gary said:


> Bra designer/fitter for Nikki Cox.


You hiring any help??!!!:biggrin:

I'm a Dept Supervisor/Analyst/Trouble Shooter(See the same dumb mistakes over and over) for an Iso-container company.

Anyone hiring out there??? Maybe an outside sales job?? Please PM


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pipeline surveyor..have any openings???


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Manufacturers Rep 
Laboratory Plastics


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Waterdawg19 said:


> You hiring any help??!!!:biggrin:


Allthough I have my hands full, sorry! :tongue:


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone looking to hire a semi retired Army with electronic warfare and field artillery experience? I am head hunting jobs for my pending retirement.


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

*Home loans*

16 years as a mortgage guy.
Rates are at 4.75-5.125% depending on the day here lately.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Sea Aggie said:


> Sales and Marketing for a barge company.


You wouldn't happen to be located on the 10th floor at Waugh would you?

Environmental Manager
9th Floor - Waugh Office


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Customer Service for the best steamship company from the US to the Med and West Africa. Since we are ro/ro, breakbulk & containers, it's always something different going on.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

txpitdog said:


> You wouldn't happen to be located on the 10th floor at Waugh would you?
> 
> Environmental Manager
> 9th Floor - Waugh Office


 Would that happen to be 55 Waugh Drive?


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Educator*

Elementary School Principal.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

BOBBYG said:


> Would that happen to be 55 Waugh Drive?


sure would!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

txpitdog said:


> sure would!


Don't y'all hate it when that happens? :rotfl:

I wire thangs! ANYTHANG!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*It's...*

...sometime difficult to explain to people what I do, and they also seem to misunderstand or give me strange looks...


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

DargelJohn said:


> I'm the Sr. Geologist for a small Oil & Gas company.


You didn't happen to know a man named Eric Stevens did you?


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*Job*

I thought I was a Professional Fisherman until I bought a boat and starting going out on my own!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Bug Man


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

McMullen/LaSalle county poacher, and a couple I didn't mention. aka


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Supervisor for a transportation/delivery company. I won't mention which one, but we are the largest in the industry.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

TexasSpecs said:


> Supervisor for a transportation/delivery company. I won't mention which one, but we are the largest in the industry.


You work for the Railroad????......WW (ex RR conductor)


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

*Sign Shop Supervisor*

I work for KBR in Iraq on COB Speicher, sign shop supervisor.


----------



## jwreels (May 28, 2005)

Software Developer (Programmer) for a virtual company so I work from home. Have a small side biz repairing reels\rods and building custom rods.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chemical Plant Operator


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Human Resources


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

UPS


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Plant Production manager (CNC 5axis Machine Shop)


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

High dollar babysitter


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

geophysicist


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

Water treatment sales/tech support .


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Garbage Man............Always picking up the garbage


Oh yea, Police Officer


----------



## bobber bob (Jul 20, 2007)

disabled bum.


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I wonder if you're the one my daughter has on speed dial when I ground her.


I don't think so. I handle child death cases and attend autopsies. Not much fun.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

majekfishing said:


> I don't think so. I handle child death cases and attend autopsies. Not much fun.


Yuck. I don't know how you do it, but I'm glad someone is looking out for those with no voice.


----------



## Joel Hiller (Mar 31, 2009)

Project Surveyor
Pipeline Engineering and surveying Co.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Maintenance Trainer for a Chemical Plant- Responsible for the training of mechanics, I&E techs, HVAC techs, and analyzer Techs. I found out last Friday(Sept 4) I will be retiring on December 31. I took a voluntary separation package.

Professor Jones


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

I sell Pneumatic and Hydraulic Torque Guns.

With all of you operators, somebody has to need some tools. Hook a 2cooler up.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I continually train Chuck Norris, so his skill level doesn't drop. You know, I'm kind of like a big brother to him and keep him in line.


----------



## Jayanimal (Nov 24, 2006)

Chemical Operator, 13 yrs.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mechanical Engineering graduate student and designer/drafter for a private civil engineering consulting firm. :cheers:


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> no seriously what do you do? No one in their right mind would post that! :wink:


It's just like I said and I have all my mental capacaties....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

KILT610 said:


> It's just like I said and I have all my mental capacaties....


I'm not so sure about tha bum part, Captain!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I'm the guy that picks up the pieces after the **** hits the fan. (The sales guy).


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Retired 2 years as of last month. Not a thing I miss about work....


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Chemical plant operator, just like the other 150 on this thread! lol


----------



## seaaggie_99 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Oilfield Trash*

Safety & Training for offshore drilling contractor in the Gulf of Mexico. I fish when I'm at work and work when I'm at home...how messed up is that?


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

Former cop in south Texas, now a police advisor in Afghanistan. Hopefully after a couple more years in this stinkhole country I will be retired, and a full-time deer hunter and beer-drinker back in the good old USA. :flag:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Still a Project Manager land development/new home construction


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Tonysend2001 said:


> Finance Manager at Star Toyota.


I will be talking to you in January then...:bounce:


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Well I will go ahead and be the first Sleep Tech on here.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Crane Rental Sales Rep / Operations Mgr.


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

another process operator here.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

majekfishing said:


> I don't think so. I handle child death cases and attend autopsies. Not much fun.


I absolutely could not do that job.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Senior Financial Analyst for the world's largest defense contractor - we make jets, planes, missiles, ships, vehicles, UAV's, rockets, space shuttles and lots of training/security/IT/high tech stuff.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

Home Theater Designer/Installer & Security Surveillance Tech.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Tennis Center Manager/Tennis Teaching Pro at Memorial Park for 16 years.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

registered nurse - Surgery Dept Manager/supervisor.....


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Firefighter


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I just show up and they pay me so I don't know my job title, but then again I'm union

GED


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Union too


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

jboogerfinger said:


> I absolutely could not do that job.


 x2!sad3sm


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Quality control for Anheuser-Busch!* *
They don't return my calls though.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Environmental Investigator V. I oversee a small but overworked group of investigators who job is to sample, monitor and investigate industrial wastewater discharges from various companies within the city. We are at the front line on the lookout for illegal discharges that would affect our wastewater treatment plants & its outfalls into our bayous, streams, rivers and eventually our ocean.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Just as my name says, almost forty-one years in the tunneling and underground boring business.
T-Hand:brew:


----------



## MrHughes919 (Oct 18, 2005)

Directional Boring and Underground Duct-Bank Construction Estimator


----------



## greengohoneymoon (Mar 4, 2009)

Mgr for an IT & Biz Mgmt Consulting Firm


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Pre-Media Specialist with HC


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Outlaw Mo said:


> Former cop in south Texas, now a police advisor in Afghanistan. Hopefully after a couple more years in this stinkhole country I will be retired, and a full-time deer hunter and beer-drinker back in the good old USA. :flag:


Dang!:flag:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Configuration and Data Managment Analyst, Oceaneering Space Systems, Just a fancy name for a Paperpusher.:biggrin:


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I am a compliance inspector for the adult entertainment industry. I visit clubs everyday and make sure they are in compliance with ordinance. Yes I know, but somebody has to do it.











J.K. Mortgage world for the past 12 yrs.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I think my job title is Systems Engineer II

What that means is open to interpretation. I manage an LMS for the Air Force Medical Service, and Backup the site manager for a knowledge sharing tool we contract on for the AFMS.

I keep www.sg.af.mil current and functional. I build graphics, helpfiles, helvideos for all sites we manage for the afms...

i also spend a good portion of that time surfing the web. 

all in a days work.


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

Sales...Industrial solar systems.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

student, asskicker and pirate


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been a Floor layer,Forklift driver,Floor Hand(workover rig),Light commercial A/C Tech,Adult daycare now (commercial office bldg Maint Engineer) 15yrs.And thanks for all you Soldiers and officers service.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*PoppaHobbs*

Retired! So Full time Fisherman ................


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Street counselor. -Hector


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

male gigilo


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Unemployed!!!!! I am a class of 97' Ag with a BBA in Management. I have been in sales in the construction industry for the last 8 years. I would love to apply for any/all positions available.......Getting in some good fishin is the only upside....


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Clinical hospital pharmacist


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

millwright and a gentleman
gas turbine tech.


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I have been unemployed for 3 weeks now due to a layoff. I am a Civil/Structural Designer in the petrochemical engineering field and my last position was as the Design Team Lead (management). If you have any leads I would appreciate a PM as employment is much more fun than getting skunked on the water.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

chicken said:


> Well I have been unemployed for 3 weeks now due to a layoff. I am a Civil/Structural Designer in the petrochemical engineering field and my last position was as the Design Team Lead (management). If you have any leads I would appreciate a PM as employment is much more fun than getting skunked on the water.


Sorry to hear that bro. I had lunch today with my old boss and he now works for National Oilwell Varco and they are hiring. PM me if you need more info on a contact.


----------



## firecyrus (Sep 7, 2009)

firefighter...best job in the world


----------



## RJVFISHER (Aug 26, 2005)

ACORN told me to say I am a "Talent Agent", but only in my days off. 

My full time job is Mud Engineer.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm an Obama campaign organizer, if you would like to donate, PM and I'll give ya a paypal account name

GED


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

sealteamthree delivers pizzas!


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> sealteamthree delivers pizzas!


Ouch bro! I forgot all about that whole episode!! -Hector


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> male gigilo


your credibilty is compromised when you can't spell what you do for a living correctly. therefore, i'm calling bs on the gigolo thing. :wink:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Need to update my title. I'm now a Sr. Lab Tech. 

No money though.


----------



## byrontx (Aug 24, 2006)

I market electronic cabinets for tracking tracking and dispensing keys. Customers include law enforcement/detention, casinos, universities, hospital, auto dealerships, multi-family property, fleet operations and so forth.


----------



## byrontx (Aug 24, 2006)

I market systems (electronic and manual cabinets) for tracking and dispensing keys. Customers include law enforcement, auto dealerships, hospitals, universities, fleets, commercial facilities, multi-family properties and so forth.


----------



## Headnurse (Sep 19, 2009)

Registered Nurse - providing care to terminally ill patients in their last days/weeks/months. 

Fisherwoman on the weekends


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Used to be an airline pilot, now I'm in the funeral home business...little bit more job security!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lead analyzer technician at Yokogawa in Clear Lake formally Analytical Specialties.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

Utility Systems Operator/Repairer--James A. Haley Veterans Hospital---Tampa, Florida:texasflag


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

HS football coach.


----------



## Txflyfshr (Mar 19, 2005)

Locksmith and Part time Fishing Guide


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Football Coach/Physical Education


----------



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

Marine Surveyor


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I build interfaced graphics packages for live television events, specializing in motorsports. (_everything but NASCAR)_


----------



## Browning A5 (Jun 7, 2009)

Autobody shop foreman same place for 14yrs.
Husband and father of three


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

machinist same shop21 years ........so far


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mechanical Maintenance tech.-Nuke Plant


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

i am a maintenance welder for BP texas city


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Paramedic/Police officer and I make trailers on my days off! I might go fishing some day out of one of these boats !


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

Port Captain


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

Hospital Pharmacist for 39 years. Part time fisherwoman.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

United States Air Force Predator sensor operator


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Stay at home dad and business partner with my wife.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Owner of a speciality metals company.
Stainless steel, aluminum, copper, brass, and do laser and waterjet cutting .


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Croaker Soaker and durn good at it. Im on my way to the top of the ranks.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Sales*

Business Dev. Manager-Rail


----------



## Hookdog02 (Feb 14, 2007)

P.E. Teacher/Coach


----------



## VelShirley (Nov 15, 2006)

Mortgage Loan Officer


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm a real go getter~When she gets off work at 4:30 I go getter....
I'm an engineer~ For a locomotive company.
I work for tha postal service~ Lik em, stik em, send em on their way. 

Analyzer Tech. Polymers Plant.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Environmental Project Manger for a local energy company


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been selling printing for over 20 years, no wait, over 30 years , aw heck, I don't remember how long.


----------



## Domino (Sep 12, 2009)

Refinery Process Operator


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

professional daydreamer


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

patty smasher


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I do whatever she tells me to. Then I go to work. Operator, Chevron Phillips.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Sr. Project Manager for a general contractor in commerical construction.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hooked Up © said:


> Dude, THAT has to be the single most UN2COOL post / troll I have seen on this board in the nine years I've been here. Why would you even post something like that here?


Hahaha thats funny ...


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Insurance Agent, but most importantly, "Fisher of Men".


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I run a one man circus. Free mustache rides. (women only and must meet qualifications).


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

In my free time, I interview candidates for first mate position on a fishing boat. Must be ready to go in a moments notice, current fishing license, have own gear, and over 50. Applications accepted. In my not so free time, I help deliver babies.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*Landman*

In-House Landman for a large independent O&G exploration and production company. The bidness side of the oil bidness.


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

V.P. for an oilfield trucking company.


----------



## Harleymedic1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Safety Supervisor for Drilling Company


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*Power Plant Operator*

Soooo.. I guess I'm the only power plant operator on the board?


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Unemployed Master Electrician since January of 2009. Currently owner of my own buisness but dont want the headaches, plus its extreamly slow. Looking for a reputable company to work for. I shouldn't complain too much I get to fish most of the week.


----------

